# What's your rigging?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Didn't realize it till lately but i've been using a Carolina rig. I always called it a slip sinker. But with the different ways to rig your lines wanted to see different ways people are rigging there lines. Pics and how much line lengths would help. I'm looking to try different things this year. I mostly fish lakes. I've never used a three way swivel but going to give them a try. Use to just tie the line off to make the three way. Looking to up my cat game this year so any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I usualy just slip a 2 oz sinker on then tie a 5/0 to 7/0 hook on letting the sinker slide right to the hook. once you cast your bait or drop your bait tighten up your line and then let out the desired length of line you want your bait to swim freely on. the only time i use a carolina rig is when using channel cats or bullheads for bait. they twist your line so bad a big barrel swivel helps a lot. i then use a 2 foot 80 lb florocarbon leader. the reason i use such a high pound test leader is for the stiffness to keep your bait from tangling.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Normal use these 3 setups:

Carolina rig - weight, bead, barrel swivel, 6-12" leader, hook

Santee Cooper Rig - same as Carolina rig but i make the leader 14" and put a peg float between the hook and swivel. allows you to adjust how far you want the bait off the bottom. Ive also noticed with fishing in lakes live bait tends to stay more active.

Float Rig - depending on bait depends on float size but normally 9" float added to carolina rig with a football stop, leader for this is usually 1" smaller than float. By doing this it keeps the bait from tangling around the top of the float while night fishing with led lights. (primarialy lake fishing or super slow current allow for drifting easily)


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I used the santee cooper rig this weekend and did catch fish .First time i used the float on that style rig. I've seen a lot on using three way swivels, called a santee rig. Any one use it. Is it a better rig for trolling.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

bassattacker said:


> Carolina rig - weight, bead, barrel swivel, 6-12" leader, hook
> 
> Santee Cooper Rig - same as Carolina rig but i make the leader 14" and put a peg float between the hook and swivel. allows you to adjust how far you want the bait off the bottom. Ive also noticed with fishing in lakes live bait tends to stay more active.


These.

Do a Google search on "catfish rigs for rivers" and look at the image results. Lot's of good stuff. Many of the same rigs have different names and these can be used in rivers or lakes.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

I always fish with a slip sinker rig. Lately I've been trying the santee cooper rig but haven't had a whole lot of luck with it


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

Rembis50 said:


> I always fish with a slip sinker rig. Lately I've been trying the santee cooper rig but haven't had a whole lot of luck with it



I'm not sure if your fishing from shore or from a boat. I have much better luck drifting with a Santee Cooper rig than I do with it just laying on the bottom.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm fishing from boat. I've never really gotton serious with drifting but looking to do more of that. My plan for now is to start the evening sitting and fishing along the bank, then after dark start drifting.


----------

